
Ask HN: Which proprietary SaaS can be replaced with FOSS cron jobs? - mathnmusic
I am thinking of using `curl` for healthcheck, `lighthouse` for webpage performance analysis, `ab` for load-testing etc.<p>Which other open-source tools are useful to run as cron jobs?
======
ezekg
The classic dropbox -> rsync, of course.

------
dcolkitt
Not a cron job per se... But people overlook Redmine as a fantastic
alternative to project management systems like Asana or bug trackers like
Jira.

------
superasn
I think a lot of popular services are just enhancements to open source tools
like git, selenium, elasticsearch, etc.

But to answer your question selenium/puppeteer looks like a good tool for
automatic website monitoring and testing.

~~~
tnolet
Running Puppeteer for monitoring is 50% of the SaaS I run. You can totally run
it in a cronjob. Getting it to behave predictably and consistently and
delivering actionable results is a different thing though.

~~~
superasn
Yes I think browserless.io is a very good site if you want to avoid those
headaches with puppeteer.

But it may dilute your profits though since you'll need to buy a commercial
license for it even though the project itself is open source. Depends on the
money vs time you want to invest in doing it.

------
mrameezraja
maybe [https://cronhooks.io](https://cronhooks.io) ?

